# Steam Link Erfahrungen



## Zhandou797 (4. Dezember 2015)

Tag zusammen, 

Ich würde mir gerne einen Steam Link anschaffen, um Spiele wie Witcher 3, Fifa und ähnliches entspannt auf dem Sofa zu spielen anstatt vor dem PC . 
Jetzt habe ich schon einiges gelesen, was Latenzen und Verzögerungen angeht. Ich habe eine 16000er Leitung und die Verbindung zu meinem PC erfolgt über
D-LAN, der Steam Link würde dann via LAN am Router hängen. 

Laut einigen Berichten soll aber die Internetgeschwindigkeit egal sein, da man nur im eigenen Netzwerk streamt. Hat einer von euch vielleicht Erfahrungen
damit und könnte mir weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------

